# how to oc an amd athlon neo mv-40



## Northwind

hello everyone, i was wondering if there is a way to oc a hp pavilion dv2 entertainment notebook pc with an amd athlon neo mv-40 processor @1.6ghz to at least 1.86, however if safe, i would like to go all the way to 2.0ghz. i have a home made cooling tray that runs off of 110 volts, and is by far the most adamant definition of over kill in the air flow department that anyone has ever seen, but i play the new medal of honor alot and it pushes my notebook to the max and i have had it shutdown from its failsafe before so it didnt fry... but with my new tray, that never happens.

i know that a jump to 1.86 from 1.6 is not really that much to bother with, but i use virtual dj, with 4 decks, and my older computers were able to use the overclock function that came in vdj's prefferences. newer pcs like this one do not acknowledge software based oc features any more (like the old programs i used to download for games when i was a kid that fit on floppys that all you had to do is slide a slider to re adjust your clock rates).

i also know that most laptops/notebooks have locked bios in them so that such modifications are not possible, but that doesnt stop the rest of the world.

with vdj, it loads a wave for each track you drop on to a new deck, and the overclock feature used to step your cpu up to analyze each track faster then once the waves were generated, the oc was done and your cpu was back down to 30% use cuz your just playing the audio now, all the work is done.

i am not a professional in the computer world when it comes to anything other than swapping out upgradable components like vid/sound cards or maybe swapping a hdd, but with me only having this computer about 18 months now and being just mind blown at how obsolete, and how quickly it happened, i would like to step my 4 gig processor up from 1.6 to 2.0 if possible just to keep this thing alive a little longer before i have to admit that its too old, but i will gladely settle for 1.86 if thats all i can safely get because i am not familiar with the process and the war it wages on my hardware. someone tried to explain to me that you can get small oc to happen without drastically boosting your power usage, and along with that the heat that comes along with the process but like i said im foreign to this whole thing... and would just like to get it to where while its analizing 2 to 3 mp3s at a time that it will be done analyzing before its time for me to set my cue points because some times it makes me guess by track timing before the waves are done, and that gets troublesome.

i have cup-z and only know a few things about whats listed...









and i was also wondering about the concept of throttling because it was brought to my attention that even if i oc, it could throttle down and make the efforts useless... if anyone can explane this to me a little better that would be excellent too...

before i leave, my system specs:

OS Name	Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium
Version	6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 Build 6002
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	DRAXXUS
System Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
System Model	HP Pavilion dv2 Notebook PC
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	AMD Athlon(tm) Neo Processor MV-40, 1600 Mhz, 1 Core(s), 1 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Hewlett-Packard F.23, 8/27/2009
SMBIOS Version	2.5
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.0.6002.18005"
Time Zone	Eastern Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	4.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	4.00 GB
Available Physical Memory	2.15 GB
Total Virtual Memory	9.91 GB
Available Virtual Memory	7.46 GB
Page File Space	6.00 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


sorry for such a long post, i just wanted to cover all the details about what im trying to achieve... an if there is a cyber- messiah out there who knows what im trying to get at, let them show their miraculous works here... thanks again everyone for your time.


----------



## LMiller7

Overclocking a laptop is almost always a bad idea. They lack virtually everything necessary for safe and effective overclocking. Manufacturers are well aware of this and thus do not include the settings necessary for everclocking in the BIOS. This saves you from failures and them from the resulting warranty claims. There are often other methods but the results are rarely satisfactory.

Overclocking is best done on home-built systems where you can control the quality and specifications of the components used.


----------



## Northwind

hmmmm... well then i had another idea...

i was wondering if anyone could provide me a list of all the basic required processes that windows vista home premium requires in order to run so that i can shut the rest off in my msconfig, because another thing that was brought to my attention was that virtual dj is mostly a ram based program after it analyzes the mp3 to generate the wave platform, and i was going to disable everything but my video and sound card drivers and my os, because i just got a gadget for my sidebar that moniters ram usage and its always about 43-50% and with 4 gigs is vista really that much of a memory hog...

my thoughts would be to disable all the stuff im not sure about... most of the stuff is self explanitory like realplayer, and my avs stuff... the programs i have installed... but some of them i know is not necessary for start up but that is going to be a hugely long process of illimination... 

also that blasted list of svc hosts that are in my task manager... those things will eat my cpu up even when im doing something minor like watching a movie, all of a sudden there is lag like crazy cuz some svchost has started going crazy. thats why i thought about disabeling most of the stuff i dont need to start up in my msconfig to save cpu resources instead of overclocking

im hoping this makes sense to someone the way it makes sense to me...


----------



## LMiller7

I will comment primarily on the memory usage of Windows. It is widely believed that Windows uses some specific amount of memory on startup and applications are left to fight over whatever remains. Not true. Not even close.

Memory management in Windows is HIGHLY dynamic. It is also vastly more complex than most people conceive of. The memory usage of a process, including those belonging to the system, is always controlled by the Windows memory manager, not the process itself. The memory manager will always try to assign memory where it will do the most good in an effort to improve performance. On startup system processes are consuming a great deal of memory, but that is only because there is currently no better use for it. When applications require more memory then system and other inactive processes will be trimmed as necessary, in some cases to almost nothing. I have seen this happen many times.

Manual management of memory as you propose is unnecessary in a modern OS. The system is already doing this and doing a better job than you could hope to do.

CPU usage is another matter. System services require very little CPU time and normally do not cause performance or other problems. If you are having issues here I suggest you make another thread in the Vista section, with an appropriate title, as this is not related to overclocking. Only people interested in overclocking will see it here.


----------



## Northwind

okie dokie, i will start a post in a vista related forum because i have it narrowed down. its one of my svc hosts that is running rampid. it uses 60+% of my cpu for hours and hours on end and it never used to do that, and nothing new has been added to or removed from this pc in months.

on a side note, someone just told me today that the true feature in minimizing windows in windows was not to only move them out of the way, but it supposedly tells windows that the user is not going to be using this program/window for the moment and it makes it store in virtual memory in the hdd instead of the actual ram itself... do you happen to know if thats true or if that guy was just full of bull...

other than that you can go ahead and close/delete/lock, or whatever it is that you guys do to this topic if you so choose even if you do answer the above question, because i do not forsee that i will need to reply, and im going to start looking into tweaking for performance rather the bells and whistles that i use rather than trying to over clock... most of the people i talk to off line tell me thats my best bet because i have decent hardware... and for vista to take up between 45-51% of my 4 gigs of ram and stress out my 4 gig cpu they say i need to turn off some of the flashy stuff and i would start seeing a drastic difference... thanks again tho...


----------

